# Simmons College Public Safety Officer (non-sworn)



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Public Safety Officer
Institution:
*Simmons College*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
02/15/2017

Type:
Full Time

The Simmons College Public Safety Officers (PSO) work in a team based environment to support the mission, goals and objectives of Simmons College and the Simmons College Public Safety Department. PSO's are non-sworn departmental members and are assigned to both patrol and dispatcher functions. PSO's must have the ability to obtain and maintain certification as Public Safety Communications Officers, as well as other certifications which may be required by the Director of Public Safety/Chief of Police.

*Patrol Assignments*


PSO's are expected to observe and report unsafe conditions and/or suspicious activity immediately when assigned to patrol functions;
Patrol Simmons College residential and academic campuses to deter crime and to observe and report abnormalities, suspicious activity, and facility maintenance issues. Respond to calls for service; provide walking escorts to community members; assist police operations as directed; act as general public safety agents of the College, searching for and correcting hazards, violations of safety and security rules; conduct inspections of public safety equipment such as lighting, emergency telephones, detex alarms, door ajar alarms, panic alarms, fire extinguishers, AED's, first aid kits, etc.;
 Provide and restrict access to College facilities by conducting locking and unlocking operations as needed.
*Dispatch Assignments*


Take emergency and routine calls for service, record the details of the calls, dispatch appropriate public safety or other resources, and provide the details of those calls to responding officers. Demonstrate working knowledge and application for all relevant Rules and Procedures, Standard Operating Procedures, and Emergency Response Protocols relevant to their duties and responsibilities as Dispatchers;
Interact with and monitor a variety of electronic database systems as end users, to include Computer Aided Dispatch, Video Insight- IP Video based surveillance system, PTZ Cameras, IPARC, Bosch-Telex, C*Cure, ARMS, Web RMV, Criminal Justice Information Systems (CJIS), Datacard ID Works, DataTel, Workday;
Support all College departments, particularly Residential and Student Life and Buildings and Grounds.
Communicate with the Boston Police Department (BPD), Boston Fire Department (BFD) and Boston Emergency Medical Services (BEMS), and other relevant Federal, State and Local enforcement and safety/security related agencies that provide for the public safety on campus and in the immediate surrounding areas;
Responsible for important emergency and routine notifications to a variety of College and outside officials, including the Public Safety command staff, Buildings and Grounds staff, Student and Residential Life staff; Health Center and Counseling staff, BPD, BFD, and BEMS as well as dispatchers at other area colleges;
Monitor all security and life safety systems on campus to assure that they operate properly and to respond as needed.
*Event Support & Shift Coverage*


Provide shift coverage and work additional hours when needed;
Support campus events and other campus wide activities.
*Key Skills & Competencies*

*Confidentiality *

In the performance of their duties, but particularly when dispatching, PSO's routinely interact with persons in distress and are often provided with information that is not intended to be public, for a variety of reasons. PSO's are required to maintain the confidentiality of information that is received during the course of their duties, i.e., criminal investigations, healthcare / other privacy laws, policies, and/or procedures, etc.

*Customer Service Supporting the Community*

PSOs are often the connection to the Simmons College Community for visitors, callers, other agencies, and vendors. They are expected to be professional at all times and comply with the policies and procedures of the department and the college, while providing excellent customer service. They are expected to help solve problems or direct people to the appropriate person who can assist them. As such, PSO duties would at times include assignment to the Simmons Hall security booth on the Residence campus.

*Adaptability*

PSOs are operating in a dynamic public safety environment and are expected to adjust to changing circumstances and respond to a variety of calls for services. Circumstances dictating, PSOs will be assigned other duties as necessary for the safe and efficient operation of the Public Safety Department.

*Instructions to Applicants:* Please submit a resume and cover letter with your application.

_As a College committed to diversity, Simmons encourages applications broadly. Simmons is an equal opportunity employer and is committed to continuing to develop a_ _more diverse faculty,_ _staff, student body and curriculum._

*Application Information*
Contact:
Talent and Human Capital Strategy
Simmons College

Online App. Form:
https://simmons.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/Simmons-Careers/job/Main-Campus---


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Posted again TODAY. They must really want to hire someone. Makes me wonder what happened a month ago?


----------



## AveragePoliceMan (Mar 8, 2017)

Simmons recently got rid of their contract security, which did some of their patrol functions in conjunction with the Public Safety Officers and Police Officers. They're beefing up the PD ranks to fill those shifts.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

AveragePoliceMan said:


> Simmons recently got rid of their contract security, which did some of their patrol functions in conjunction with the Public Safety Officers and Police Officers. They're beefing up the PD ranks to fill those shifts.


Not, never have been, never will be ANTI-Contract security, there are loads of good people out there doing a fine and important job. There are also some fine companies that have hiring standards and don't exploit their employees. I never want to see contract security done away with. It's often a decent job offering decent wages and an opportunity for some folks to either get a foot in the door or make a nice career.

With that said, IN-HOUSE is by far, in my humble opinion the best way to go. You have a better understanding of who you have and there is a better chance of some loyalty on both sides. You also have a far better chance of getting someone who sees the job as an excellent opportunity and not, "If I screw up royally, I'll just get sent to another site, no biggie." Screw up, you lose your job! Not to say there aren't some doozies working in-house, shurrinshit there are some MORONS who have in-house jobs (sadly morons can even get cop jobs at times!) but you narrow the field when YOU do the hiring, not someone looking for anyone with a pulse.

Again, it's just my opinion and in no way meant as a slight towards contract guards. Experience has molded this opinion.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Just a side note, at my last department (a LONG time ago) we would invite the new contract guards in to fill out a form. Once they did, we would run them. In my short 4 years there, we probably locked up a dozen guards on warrants. What does THAT tell you?

Some places are just stricter than Uber and Lyft I guess.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Kilvinsky said:


> Just a side note, at my last department (a LONG time ago) we would invite the new contract guards in to fill out a form. Once they did, we would run them. In my short 4 years there, we probably locked up a dozen guards on warrants. What does THAT tell you?
> 
> Some places are just stricter than Uber and Lyft I guess.


Don't you miss working with Ann though?


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

Simmons was my first Security job. Left there when I deployed and decided the company (Securitas) wasnt worth returning to after my deployment. My Lt. for the PD at Simmons was also my platoon leader for the company I deployed with by a crazy coincidence. I got along better with the PD there than the other contact guards mainly because I felt like the guards were all mush brains and my "boss" would ask me to work for him every friday. Found out later he was fired for sleeping with students… Karma? Anyway was a nice campus did alot of walking around because one other guards had "asthma".… more like obesity so I got familiar with the area. If I wasnt already on a good department and wanted to try and get on Simmons PD id go for it.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> Just a side note, at my last department (a LONG time ago) we would invite the new contract guards in to fill out a form. Once they did, we would run them. In my short 4 years there, we probably locked up a dozen guards on warrants. What does THAT tell you?
> 
> Some places are just stricter than Uber and Lyft I guess.


What does that tell me? Hmmmmmm, wait I got this one....Beware of invites requesting you fill out a form! Nailed it!


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

What specifically is the difference between sworn and non-sworn?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> Don't you miss working with Ann though?


I never worked with an Ann. If you meant the former chief at MIT, I was never there, but heard many GREAT stories about that lunatic. She went on to torture that cops at CalState Northridge. She's STILL there.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Rogergoodwin said:


> What specifically is the difference between sworn and non-sworn?


Sworn involves a LOT of curse words. Non-sworn is far more civil.


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

Kilvinsky said:


> Sworn involves a LOT of curse words. Non-sworn is far more civil.


That's what I figured.


----------

